# 2 duvidas

## domus-br

olá pessoal, como vai todos?

bom, minha primeira duvida é:

1- como automatizar um comando, assim que o login é feito no modo texto, estava habituado em outras distros com ~/.bashrc ou ~/.bash_profile , mas apesar das tentativas os comandos nao funcionaram, queria apenas que o startx rodase quando o usuario for se logar

2- uma maneira de fazer que usuarios normais possam usar o shutdown, a ideia é customizar uma entrada no menu do ICEWM com um atalho para desligar diretamente

abraços

----------

## fernandotcl

 *domus-br wrote:*   

> 1- como automatizar um comando, assim que o login é feito no modo texto, estava habituado em outras distros com ~/.bashrc ou ~/.bash_profile , mas apesar das tentativas os comandos nao funcionaram, queria apenas que o startx rodase quando o usuario for se logar

 

Eu acredito que o seguinte seja suficiente:

```
rc-update add xdm default
```

Depois basta editar um arquivo que eu esqueci o nome ( :Embarassed: ) e escolher entre os gerenciadores de login: kdm, gdm, xdm, entrance, etc..

 *domus-br wrote:*   

> 2- uma maneira de fazer que usuarios normais possam usar o shutdown, a ideia é customizar uma entrada no menu do ICEWM com um atalho para desligar diretamente

 

```
emerge sudo

visudo
```

No arquivo (substitua domus-br por seu nome de usuário):

```
domus-br        ALL = NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown
```

Então, crie um script:

```
echo "sudo shutdown -h now" > desligar

chmod +x desligar
```

E deve funcionar.  :Wink: 

----------

## AngusYoung

Hum, já experimentou copiar os arquivos /etc/skel/.bash_profile e /etc/skel/.bashrc para o seu home?

----------

## domus-br

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *domus-br wrote:*   1- como automatizar um comando, assim que o login é feito no modo texto, estava habituado em outras distros com ~/.bashrc ou ~/.bash_profile , mas apesar das tentativas os comandos nao funcionaram, queria apenas que o startx rodase quando o usuario for se logar 
> 
> Eu acredito que o seguinte seja suficiente:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

olá Fernando, como sempre dando uma força!!   :Smile: 

as dicas sao boas, mas minha ideia é justamente evitar login grafico, e usar o minimo possivel de serviços

o shutdown, eu tentei fazer essa dica, mas o usuario ainda nao consegue executar o shutdown

http://www.linuxhard.org/publicacoes.php?id=2&buscar=shutdown&tipo=por_palavra&PHPSESSID=3e2a9904e78548ad6f070dda4bd43460

o usuario conseguindo, dar o shutdown, basta apenas que eu acrescente um entrada no icewm, pra ele poder desligar no cliqe

desde já obrigado

----------

## domus-br

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Hum, já experimentou copiar os arquivos /etc/skel/.bash_profile e /etc/skel/.bashrc para o seu home?

 

olá angus, normalmente quando nao existe esses arquivos, eu mesmo custumo criar, eu tenho um exmeplo desse esquema no slackware e funciona direitinho

eu deixei apenas o comando startx no ~/.bash_profile  e isso foi o suficiente pra X abrir quando o usuario faz o login, tentei aplicar o mesmo metodo no gentoo e nao deu certo

curioso que o .bash_profile so o root consegue executar os comandos que tem dentro dele, 

ja no .bash_profile dos usuarios nao funcionam

abraço

----------

## domus-br

ae adicionei o usuario ao grupo shutdown, e agora funcionou, so falta acertar o profile carregar o startx   :Smile: 

----------

## domus-br

e ai pessoal ninguem sabe oq pode ser quanto ao .bash_profile ??

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Hum, já experimentou copiar os arquivos /etc/skel/.bash_profile e /etc/skel/.bashrc para o seu home?

 

Esses arquivos só servem para facilitar a criação de novos usuários. Eles serão copiados para o $HOME de cada usuário novo criado a partir da modificação deles. 

Para inserir/alterar comandos que serão executados por todos os usuários, deve-se alterar o arquivo /etc/profile. Este arquivo é executado antes do .profile do usuário, caso este arquivo exista.

----------

## domus-br

 *Scitale wrote:*   

>  *AngusYoung wrote:*   Hum, já experimentou copiar os arquivos /etc/skel/.bash_profile e /etc/skel/.bashrc para o seu home? 
> 
> Esses arquivos só servem para facilitar a criação de novos usuários. Eles serão copiados para o $HOME de cada usuário novo criado a partir da modificação deles. 
> 
> Para inserir/alterar comandos que serão executados por todos os usuários, deve-se alterar o arquivo /etc/profile. Este arquivo é executado antes do .profile do usuário, caso este arquivo exista.

 

neste caso o .bash_profile dos usuarios ficam invalidos sobre o /etc/profile?

com o root o .bash_profile funcionou, ja com usuario não, eu tentei migrar essa dica que estava usando e funcionando perfeitamente no slack

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *domus-br wrote:*   

> neste caso o .bash_profile dos usuarios ficam invalidos sobre o /etc/profile?

 

O $HOME/.bash_profile é executado após o /etc/profile. É assim que costuma ser, mas isso também deve ser configurável.

----------

## domus-br

 *Scitale wrote:*   

>  *domus-br wrote:*   neste caso o .bash_profile dos usuarios ficam invalidos sobre o /etc/profile? 
> 
> O $HOME/.bash_profile é executado após o /etc/profile. É assim que costuma ser, mas isso também deve ser configurável.

 

hmm, bom saber, vou fazer mais alguns testes, e dou o retorno

obrigado

----------

